# Man Crushed by Falling Tree



## Avery (Mar 17, 2006)

This happened on February 21st of 2006. Unclear whether the guy in question was a pro or a homeowner. The part about the family watching it happen is the worst.
**************************

PITTSTON, Maine - A Pittston man was killed while cutting down a tree that was damaged by high winds, police said.

David MacDonald died after the large maple tree that he’d just cut with a chainsaw toppled onto him at about 2 p.m. Monday on his Route 27 property, said Maine State Trooper Greg Stevens. 

"They were being as safe as they could possibly be," the trooper said. "It’s just that once he moved the wrong way, with all that weight, when it started coming down there was no stopping it." 

The accident was witnessed by MacDonald’s brother and a friend who were outside helping him, as well as by family members who were watching from inside MacDonald’s house, Stevens said. 

MacDonald decided to cut down the tree down as a safety precaution after pieces began to fall off in the weekend’s wind storms. 

He attached safety cables between the tree and a tractor that was ready to pull the tree away from the road if it began to fall the wrong way, Stevens said. 

"It fell the right way; he just moved the wrong way," Stevens said.


----------



## jpzaf (Mar 26, 2006)

I drive past his place everyday on my way to the job site and home. It reminds me how dangerous this profession is. 


It really is sad.


----------

